

Ask HN: Best startup books? - Aegean

I bought a few of the well known startup books and this helped me gain a lot of insight. I am now looking for other books. Do you have any recommendations? I'd like to start by listing a few names with a short description why I liked it.<p>Reality Check, Guy Kawasaki:
This book is great in that it covers many different aspects in the nature of a startup, and tells you the reality about issues that you either don't know or have false hopes with wishful thinking. It also has depth, as the author has interviewed the experts on every different subject and has summarized his findings.<p>The Art of the Start, Guy kawasaki: Haven't read it yet.<p>Rework, 37Signals: Read half of it so far, it is a striking book with a call for how simple and plain a business should be. Its small, and messages are delivered in clear concise manner. I definitely recommend it.<p>Just ordered: Founders at Work by Jessica Livingston, and 4 Steps to Ephiphany by Steve Blank.
======
tonystubblebine
Four Steps to the Epiphany and Crossing the Chasm. Both of those have stuff
you're not going to have picked up from just reading the blogs.

~~~
Aegean
Yes, I think blogs and hacker news is quite useful in general, but I find that
you must have the books if you need depth.

------
Alex3917
In addition to Four Steps to the Epiphany, Crossing the Chasm, and Getting
Real, I would add All Marketers are Liars by Seth Godin. Of Seth's other
books, Permission Marketing, Free Prize Inside, and The Big Red Fez also made
a big impact on me. But All Marketers are Liars is the best starting place I
think.

Definitely also read Art of the Start. It's less insightful and more
informative, but it's still a good overview of how the startup process works
and it's easily readable in a day.

~~~
Aegean
So what's All Marketers are Liars about? Few sentences on content?

------
Arun2009
Here are a few that I'd suggest:

* The purple cow

* Positioning

* 22 immutable laws of marketing

------
dave1619
Getting Real by 37 Signals. Excellent book.

------
hga
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1021570>

------
ablutop
I would recommend: The power of unfair advantage ( John Nesheim).

Note: Founders at work is available online (pdf)

------
milofelipe
Hi! Checkout:

* Hackers and Painters by Paul Graham

* The Web Startup Success Guide by Bob Walsh

